# White spots?



## anubis (Oct 9, 2004)

I have a small 10 gallon tank in addition to my RB tank. I had a pleco and another 3 inch catfish in that tank and last week picked up some tetras, 2 glass cats and 2 albino iridescent sharks. The two sharks now have these small white spots on their bodies. They are only small specks now and none of the other fish have anything that looks like it on them. Can anyone give me an idea of what it is?


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

most likely ich... post pics to be sure

add 1 tablespoon of salt per 10 gallons of water (predissolve salt) and bump the temp to 83-84*

looks like you caught it in the early stage so it will be very easy to treat


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

scroll down a bit

does it look like that, if so try the salt method out


----------



## anubis (Oct 9, 2004)

Should I use regular table salt, uniodized sea salt, or is there a special salt to use? Lfs near my job so I can pick some up at lunch (altho I already have table and sea salt at home).


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

uniodized sea salt will be fine


----------

